# removing a tea stain



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have spilled a cup of tea on my off-white carpet. this was 2 days ago. i have pre-treated it and then used my shampooer.put lestoil on it and then scrubbed it with a brush.nothings happening and it's very noticeable.anyone have any ideas on what i could try next? ~Georgia.


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Oxy clean


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Baba! i dont know this stuff but as soon as i get shovelled out i'll check the superstore and see if they have it. ~Georgia.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Give hydrogen peroxide a try, if you can't get oxyclean. Tea/tannin is actually a pretty good dye. You may have a problem.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, that's what i was worried about. grandmother used tea to dyed her sheeps wool. i couldn't find oxyclean. i just put some peroxide on it to soak for a bit. thanks! ~Georgia.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Annie! If you can't find straight Oxyclean in the laundry soap section, some dish soaps have it as an added ingredient. The Rit dye people make a color/dye remover too, since your carpet is white.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks 3Ravens. i'll try that too! i must say the peroxide took a bit of it out.~Georgia.


----------

